# Verkauf mein Wethepeople Thrillseeker



## joeare (12. Juli 2003)

Whethepeople Thrillseeker zu verkaufen. Ausstattung: Evelast Gabel, 3-teilige Wethpeople Kurbel, Fitbikes Lenker, Odyssey Evolver Bremse, DK Iron Cross Pedale, DK Jump Seat.
Keine 2 Jahre alt, wenig gefahren, guter gebrauchter Zustand.
Neupreis war 1000Euro, VHB 400Euro

Bei ernsthaftem Interesse schick ich euch fotos. Bräuchte dann aber eure e-mail Adresse.


----------



## a$i (13. Juli 2003)

schick mal plz fotos und den wirklichen gebrauchszustand!

meine email 

nochmal: [email protected]


greez jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (16. Juli 2003)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## poo (2. März 2006)

falls das angebot noch gilt wär ich eventuell interessiert also

pics an: [email protected]

bitte so schnell wie möglich


----------



## soul-biker (2. März 2006)

ähm du weisst schon das das angebot von 2003 ist ?


----------



## poo (2. März 2006)

...naja ich schätze mal wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich mir nicht die mühe gemacht und mich in einem forum angemeldet.-.- aber mann kriegt halt nirgendsmehr den rahmen... 
aba danke


----------

